# New Pics of Bullet



## kodiakgirl

Haven't posted any pics of Bullet in a while, so here are some taken just now. He just turned 2 in December, and has filled out pretty nicely. Muscle tone isn't as good as it could be, can't really do much in Alaska in the winter! haha. Anyways, here's some pics of my handsome boy!

Playing with his best friend, Sparky the kitty...



























BIG YAWN! Look at those teeth! lol




































What a goofball!









Thanks for looking!


----------



## Silence

Super Handsome! I love fawn colored dogs, they`re my favorite (hence why I have one [; )
Is that slight brindling around his feet/ankles?


----------



## kodiakgirl

Yep, he is actually a fawn brindle, but the brindling is verrrrry faint. Really hard to capture in pictures. Here's a picture of when he was a puppy, you can see how his brindling actually looks... I think this is the only picture I have ever gotten where you can actually see the brindling.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Awww there you guys are, good to see you guys again 
He's looking as handsome as eva!!! I love the pic with the kitty that's classic


----------



## Silence

Wow wow wow he`s so handsome! I was hoping my fawn boy`s tail was going to get some brindling but so far it`s marbled black and fawn til about 3/4 of the way to his rear then it cuts off to straight fawn. He was actually born with a few stripes under his chin we called his neck strap, but they have since faded.

edit!
actually.....takes a pic










his Chin strap









I think Bullet made my favorite brindle dog


----------



## Remi

Very handsome boy!


----------



## kodiakgirl

Remi said:


> Very handsome boy!


Thank you! It's hard to believe the goofy puppy I got a year and a half ago is the same dog! haha


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

He is such a handsome boy!!! Give him kisses!
I LOVE the first pic of him holding down the cat! Too funny!


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Super cute pictures! I love the first one where he's giving you the "stink" eye...LMAO


----------



## EckoMac

My goodness that's a HUGE toungue. LOL!!


----------



## kodiakgirl

Yes, he does have quite a long tongue... lol


----------



## Nickp28

He is a good looking dog!!


----------



## Dually

Great looking dog! Who's 1G's are in the back ground of the first picture??


----------



## kodiakgirl

Nickp28 said:


> He is a good looking dog!!


Thank you! He's a sweetheart!



Dually said:


> Great looking dog! Who's 1G's are in the back ground of the first picture??


Those are my boyfriend's. He's pretty big into drag racing and all that car stuff. They were his cars when he lived down south.


----------



## Cujo's Mom

Bullet is looking good! Love me some fawn brindle! My pup Spartacus' coat is very similar to Bullets. and the first pic is priceless...


----------



## Elliott

kodiakgirl, do you have any pics of when he was about 5, 6 weeks old? i have a pupp and im not sure if he'll turn out to look like yours. Just curious how bullet looked at that age


----------



## kodiakgirl

Elliott said:


> kodiakgirl, do you have any pics of when he was about 5, 6 weeks old? i have a pupp and im not sure if he'll turn out to look like yours. Just curious how bullet looked at that age


Yep! Here's a few... I'm pretty sure he was about 5 or 6 weeks old in this picture. Does your puppy have the light brindle in him like Bullet does? (You can see it really well in the first pic, but it's really hard to see in any other pics). It's going to be hard to know how your pup will look when he's older though, different bloodlines can play a huge role in how he will look when he's older. But here's some pictures anyways, I love sharing pictures of my baby!  And :welcome: to GoPitbull! We would all love to see some pictures of your baby, you should post a new thread and share some!


----------



## Brutus0124

I love the third one from the bottom with his ears sticking up. He looks like a cartoon character or something.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

kodiakgirl said:


> Yep! Here's a few... I'm pretty sure he was about 5 or 6 weeks old in this picture. Does your puppy have the light brindle in him like Bullet does? (You can see it really well in the first pic, but it's really hard to see in any other pics). It's going to be hard to know how your pup will look when he's older though, different bloodlines can play a huge role in how he will look when he's older. But here's some pictures anyways, I love sharing pictures of my baby!  And :welcome: to GoPitbull! We would all love to see some pictures of your baby, you should post a new thread and share some!


OMG!!! So precious! I love the one in the stocking! It should be a christmas card


----------

